# Maden und Caster einfrieren



## Hannoi1896 (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich war vor 2 Wochen angeln und hatte mir da Maden gekauft in der Erwartung diese Woche nochmal zu angeln. Wegen extremen Hochwasser war dies leider nicht möglich. Den Maden geht es noch ganz gut, sie haben sich aber schon hauptsächlich verpuppt. 
Ich habe nun vor, die Maden und Caster einzufrieren, um sie dann beim nächsten Ansitz, der leider erst in 3 Wochen ist, mit ins Futter zu mischen. Ist das möglich/sinnvoll oder sollte ich die Maden besser wegschmeißen?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Maden und Caster einfrieren*

die caster ins wasser,die schwimmer wegschmeissen den rest kannst einfrieren.


----------



## grubenreiner (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Maden und Caster einfrieren*

Gerade für den Winter wenn die Angelläden bei mir nichts haben frier ich mir gern mal Maden ein. Sind dann zwar etwas labbrig und schlaff fangen aber fast genauso.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Maden und Caster einfrieren*

Super, danke für die Antworten. Die Maden sollen ja dann auch nur ins Futter. Als Hakenköder hol ich mir dann ein paar wenige frische


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Maden und Caster einfrieren*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Super, danke für die Antworten. Die Maden sollen ja dann auch nur ins Futter. Als Hakenköder hol ich mir dann ein paar wenige frische


 

Aber bitte vor dem Einfrieren betäuben und abstechen.:m


----------



## m-spec (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Maden und Caster einfrieren*

Maden Einfrieren geht (Für den Haken würde ich sie dann trotzdem nicht nehmen aber ins Futter ist kein Problem). Bei den Castern hast das Problem das die dann zu "Schwimmern" werden.


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Maden und Caster einfrieren*

Die Schwimmer von den Castern aussortieren , die Caster dann in ein Glas füllen Wasser drauf bis das Glas rand voll ist und Deckel drauf .Die halten sich so 3 Wochen im Kühlschrank oder einen kühlen Raum !  Du kannst ein Marmeladen Glas nehmen das ist eine gute menge zum Angeln .
Kleiner Tip die Caster vor dem angeln aus dem Wasser nehmen waschen und dann wieder ins Wasser zurück legen denn sonst verpuppen sie sich weiter und werden Schwimmer !!! 
Und immer nur eine kleine menge in das Futter geben nur in den ball oder Futterkorb den man füttern möchte ! Denn sonst werden die Caster im Futter auch zu Schwimmern wenn man sie im Futter lässt ! 
Wenn du deine Caster in eine kleine Schale mit Wasser stellst und diese benötigst leg dir eine kleine menge an Caster immer auf ein abtropf siebchen damit du deine Futtermischung durch die nassen Caster nicht wieder zu nass machst !


----------



## Dunraven (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Maden und Caster einfrieren*

Ich friere mir die Caster auch ein. Werden dann in Wasser aufgetaut und die Schwimmer abgeschöpft. Der Rest wird dann zum Anfüttern genommen, denn zum Anködern sind die zu weich. Maden habe ich mir auch ein paar eingefroren. Aber nicht wegen lagern sondern weil ich tote Maden wollte die sich nicht eingraben können. Erst in eine Tüte und Luft raus saugen und am nächsten Tag dann ins Gefrierfach.


----------

